# Forum Home Renovation Painting  Can you paint Vinyl Wrap?

## kaboobie1109

Hi, 
Can anyone tell me whether you can paint over vinyl wrap?  
Thanks,

----------


## manoftalent

you can paint almost anything .....however ...if it moves ...it will crack ...you could paint it in acrylic ......but as I said ....one touch ....and it'll crack ....probably easier to change the vinyl....

----------


## jags

just a thought but it would nodoubt be better to remove the wrap and them paint if possible .  
rob

----------


## kaboobie1109

Hi, 
Thanks for the replies. What I want to paint are 2 sliding wardrobe doors. They have aluminum frame around them. I would have to remove the frame to remove the vinyl wrap and I don't really want to do this.
I was hoping there was some sort of paint that would easily adhere to the vinyl. Is there something anyone could suggest I try? I don't imagine they will be getting knocked about too much. 
Thanks

----------


## journeyman Mick

I don't think what you have is the vinyl wrap we're all thinking of -vacuum formed/bonded to routered MDF cabinet doors. However unless you can find a manufacturer that will specify a paint system to bond to your doors I'd be inclined to avoid painting. Are the panels vinyl on ply/mdf or on plasterboard? A look at the back of the door should tell you. I'd be inclined to dissasemble the door, which isn't very hard at all and then either reverse the panels and paint before reassembly or just fill with a new sheet of plasterboard after you've painted it. Doing this will save you trying to mask the aluminium frame or cut into the corners. 
Mick

----------


## echnidna

contact sheet should grip to it. If you can find a pattern or style that you like it may be the easiest and best solution

----------


## durwood

there is vinyl paint for painting vinyl. it was commonly available at most auto shops when vinyl roofs were in fashion. It was used to revitalise or change the colour of the roofs or the interior if you wanted to . Being the same material there was no problems with adhesion etc as there is with any other paint. 
Repco used to have a tinting system which allowed you to obtain any colour that a car was,  so you could paint your vinyl upholstery the colour of your car or something else. Don't know if they still have it as we had the DuPont system. 
Du Pont make a vinyl additive for their Centuri paint system. Their paint system is different to others, you have a set of tinterswhich produces the colour you want and you then choise what type of paint you want it to be. it can be acrylic lacquer, polyurethane, 2 pack acrylic urethane, 2 pack base coat, air dry enamel or vinyl. You just add whichever resin you wish to make the paint type and add it to the colour.  
Best bet may be to contact DuPont and find out which customers have what you want and see them to get a small amount as it would cost a lot as you can only buy the vinyl resins in 4 litres.

----------


## kaboobie1109

Thanks again for your input. The doors are definetly MDF with vinyl on one side. I'm starting to think that it may be better to pull the frame off and paint the MDF side like journeyman Mick suggested. I guess I'm just worried that they will not go back together properly. 
Thanks again..

----------

